
CSolve: Liquid Types-Based C Program Verifier - pabs3
https://goto.ucsd.edu/csolve/
======
sramsay
Looks great! Also looks like academic abandonware.

~~~
mintplant
I know/have worked with the team behind it at UCSD. They've mostly moved on to
LiquidHaskell [0].

[0] [https://ucsd-progsys.github.io/liquidhaskell-blog/](https://ucsd-
progsys.github.io/liquidhaskell-blog/)

------
posco
Having this with rust could be a very powerful combo.

